# MSD 8245 Coil packs



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone have any experience, pro's and cons on these pieces for the LS2?
What did you pay for them and from who?
Open for suggestions on a good set of A/M wires too.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

At $80 a pop x 8 = $640 for coils! That's alot if you ask me for an "unkown". I bought the MSD wires and they at least killed alot of noise on the AM band while listening to Rush!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> At $80 a pop x 8 = $640 for coils! That's alot if you ask me for an "unkown". I bought the MSD wires and they at least killed alot of noise on the AM band while listening to Rush!


I found them for 57.00 ea., however i haven't bought them yet. Waiting to hear from a few people first


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Rush is right!


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

I thought this car was for show purpose only :rofl: Let the mods begin


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Juniorss said:


> I thought this car was for show purpose only :rofl: Let the mods begin


Once a race junkie, always a race junkie......!!


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

We had a dyno day back on the 3rd and a guy there had the MSD coils, he made one pull with the MSD's and one pull with the stockers, no change in hp or tq. Might as well flush $600 down the toilet.
:cheers


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

> We had a dyno day back on the 3rd and a guy there had the MSD coils, he made one pull with the MSD's and one pull with the stockers, no change in hp or tq. Might as well flush $600 down the toilet.


Thank you very much. That's what I wanted to here. I didnt think they would do anything!


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

Buddy of mine has it on his 04 GTO. The idle is better as well as throttle response. This car makes over 430rwhp also.

They might not gain numbers on a dyno but real gains in the way the car responds is much better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

look at it this way, when lingenfelter made 800rwhp on a twin turbo LS1, he used the stock coil packs.

WASTE OF MONEY!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> look at it this way, when lingenfelter made 800rwhp on a twin turbo LS1, he used the stock coil packs.
> 
> WASTE OF MONEY!


Hmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

for $600 you can get a tune!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> for $600 you can get a tune!


How 'bout this....I'll keep the 600 and forget the tune also. :cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

well, yeah, that works too!


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

big_mike said:


> look at it this way, when lingenfelter made 800rwhp on a twin turbo LS1, he used the stock coil packs.
> 
> WASTE OF MONEY!


I guess that's why GM upgraded the stock coils that come with the LS2...because it was a waste of money  

There is a definite difference with the MSD coils on the car and stock coils. That is a FACT. Real world experience, not internet crap. 

The stock LS1 coils are very good but there are better coils out there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

yes, there are, but the average joe with a few bolt-ons does NOT need them!

thats the point I am trying to make.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

When i bought my 05 it had MSD galore under the hood!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

johnebgoode said:


> Anyone have any experience, pro's and cons on these pieces for the LS2?
> What did you pay for them and from who?
> Open for suggestions on a good set of A/M wires too.


Engine up grades and getting HP increases are not cheap. The MSD coil packs along with good wires will deliver a higher voltage spark with less hms
restriction then a stock unit. Less restriction & higher Volts = more HP. MSD claims about 5 HP with their coils.

Just don't think they are worth it.
I would use that money elsewhere


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LOWET said:


> Engine up grades and getting HP increases are not cheap. The MSD coil packs along with good wires will deliver a higher voltage spark with less Ohms
> [ restriction ] then a stock unit. Less restriction & higher Volts = more HP. MSD claims about 5 HP with their coils


Not worth the money.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Not worth the money.


You are right. they are not worth it.

The wires= yes
The Coil PKs = no

Some people think I have MSD coils. I don't. Mine are just painted


----------

